# Crate vs. Playpen vs. both



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

I have a 14 week old toy poodle puppy. I have a crate for him and a playpen and am still figuring out what to do when. 

Although, he had started his potty training (going outside) with his breeder, I live in NYC without a private backyard so he needs to wait another few weeks to go outside until he finishes his vaccinations. 

My plan was to have him in his crate at night and then in the playpen during the day when I was working (I work from home but can't always watch him every second). However, he cries at night if I try to put him in the crate but is fine sleeping in the playpen. So, I've been letting him sleep in the playpen. 

During the day, he just wants to be out and about in the apartment and will cry if he's in the playpen. If I have to go out of the apartment for a little bit, he seems fine in his crate (doesn't cry or anything).

I know some people say when house training, they should stay in the crate during the day when they can't be closely watched instead of the playpen but since he can't go outside right now, I don't want him to not have any exercise all day. However, he currently cries in the playpen so I've been letting him wander around the apartment, which is difficult when I'm trying to get work done but need to keep him out of trouble at the same time.

Any suggestions/advice on how to get him to be fine in the playpen during the day or if you think the crate is the better choice?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have always used crates at night and pens during the day, I have had 6 toys and 1 mini. I live in a condo so no yard either.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Personally I did a pen during the day and a crate at night. It worked fine. We did have some crying at night for a couple days but he settled fine after a bit. You could also put a crate in the pen and see if you can do a slow transition to just the crate at night. I don't mind a pen instead of a crate for a smaller dog that can't jump out. But crate training should be part of the plan since a pen isn't always an option (vet, car, etc.).


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Obviously get both. We reused Basil's playpen to block off rooms or access. It's helpful when there's children around or you don't want doggo in the kitchen or you want to block off the fireplace during winter.

Then, I use her crate for her grooming station, secondary sleeping area, and where I throw all her toys/bones/"stuff" so I don't roll an ankle.


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks for everyone's input. I think we will start trying to use the crate at night and the playpen during the day when I can't directly supervise. Hopefully, we won't have too much crying.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Ultimately I think you should do what makes sense for you and your dog. Galen preferred sleeping in a crate next to my desk while I worked last summer. Ritter, in contrast, doesn't like being in the crate. He prefers to sleep either on our sun porch or in the kitchen.


----------

